# Movie Review- Sin City



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

_*Action/Adventure and Crime/Gangster
2 hrs. 06 min. Sin City is a violent city where the police department is as corrupt as the streets are deadly. In this movie, we follow three stories, the central of which is Marv, a tough-as-nails and nearly impossible to kill street fighter who goes on a rampage of vengeance when a beautiful woman, Goldie (King), he sleeps with for only one night is killed while lying in bed with him. *_

All I gotta say is WOW. No lol, Jessica Alba was hot hot hot  in this movie. It has a great all star cast. The girls are gorgeous. 
Seeing good ole Alexis Bledel (Gilmore Girls) play a prostitute was hilarious. 
Jaime King- Played twin prostitutes
Rosario Dawson- plays the lead prostitue
Devon Aoki (2 fast 2 furious)-plays a prostitute with a vengance. 
Brittany Murphy- plays a bartender
Within the first 5 minutes I think I saw 5 different girls boobs. :shock: But it was all good. The girls are all half naked during the movie, Thumbs up for guys! 

Many others grace this movie such as Mickey Rourke, Bruce Willis, Josh Hartnett, Benicio Del Toro, Elijah Wood, Clive Owen, Nick Stahl and many more. I cant go into too much detail about these without giving the movie away. 
With Quientin Torenteno being a co-director of course there was a ton of blood. 
The style and creativity they filmed this movie in is incredible. The whole thing is so artistic. 

I've seen all the comic book movies so far and this one blows Spiderman off the map, same with Xmen! Boys this is a movie you cannot pass up. But dont bring the squemish! 

*THIS IS A MUST SEE! *


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

does Alexis Bledel have a major role in the movie or does she just pop in a few scenes?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

pretty major part of the movie


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

thats cool. i dont think she's ever had a major movie role, has she?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Tuck Everlasting


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I want her tv series back.


----------

